# Maco



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Does anybody know anything about his background.
I know that he has been in a lot of movies martial art and non-martial art related.
Now he plays Mr lee the teacher in Black Sash. But, I know before he has played in "The Last Ninja" too as the father teaching his son about ninjitsu.


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2003)

Bio.:
http://us.imdb.com/Bio?Mako (I)


----------

